# Roadmaster?Elgin?Murray?Mercury?CWC? 1939/40



## Pressed Steel 1915 (Nov 4, 2011)

Was told this bike is an Elgin with a Mercury head badge (1st post late winter)

  When looking for old catalog pics, Google image pics, Or other info on the bike nothing seems to rise to the surface.

I feel safe in saying, All parts on the bike came with it new. (I hope)

  Could any of you guys please reply with your educated opinion ?

Your time is appreciated////thanks


----------



## bricycle (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey Rick! How ya been?
Looks like maybe a Rollfast with an Elgin tank, guard and seat...
Wrong tank for your bike obviously, but it might work on one of mine (hint-hint).


----------



## elginkid (Nov 4, 2011)

It looks as though the frame might be a Cleveland Welding frame from around 1937 or 8 (RMS37 would know better).  The chainwheel is definitely a CWC, but with the flat blade forks it was probably not a Roadmaster (House brand for CWC).  The fenders don't appear to be CWC fenders though, as they would most likely have been peaked with the vertical front fender brace.  With the non-streamlined forks and truss rods, I'd guess it was just a basic unequipped double bar roadster.  The Chainguard looks like a an aftermarket Wald, the rack looks like a later aftermarket (maybe 50s, or early 60s).  The tank is almost certainly a Murray built tank which shows up on bikes of several different badgings.  I'd probably strip the tank/guard/rack off, and finish it out as a nice unequipped late 30s bike.  

Here's a picture of my '36 Roadmaster.  I think the frame is the same.  All of the components here should be correct, save for maybe the handlebars.






Wes


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry to be a hope-dasher but….this bike looks like it is the forced marriage of at least two two unrelated bikes, a 1937 Cleveland Welding bike (possibly a Roadmaster) and a later, 1940-42 Murray-Ohio built bike (possibly an Elgin)

Here is what I see*:*

*Cleveland** Welding*

Frame = 1937 
Crank & Sprocket 1937-1954 Cleveland Welding

*Murray-Ohio*

Tank = 1940-1942
(no manufacturer designed a tank/frame combo that mated under such protest)
Rack  - possibly Murray-Ohio

*Other Parts*

Chain guard - generic accessory part
Saddle - roughly dates to 1940-42+
Stem - Wald #3 approx 1936-1942
Fork - ?, does not look to be a CWC or Murray-Ohio fork, crown looks a bit like a Shelby unit
Fenders possibly sourced from the same bike as the tank

*Volcano paint* = Priceless! 

*Conclusion:* The crackel paint on the frame is really fantastic, many people would love to build a bike around that paint and the tank etc can goon to find a happy future on a M-O frame, there are many people looking for that exact tank.


----------



## Pressed Steel 1915 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Frank-n-bike sale or trade ????*

Not sure what to do with it now ?

 Any-one like to make an offer or trade on hole bike ?


----------



## halfatruck (Nov 4, 2011)

If you decide to part out put me on the list of guys that would be interested in the tank..........................
Thanks


----------

